# Cyclone Debbie. Bring it on.



## Dave70 (28/3/17)

Good for him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ot8gD6kX8


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/17)

I see he's an attention seeking flag flyer as well or maybe that's attached to a property over the road.

I bet his house has a quirky "look at me aren't I a quirky interesting guy that you should all admire for being so quirky and Straaaaaayan" name like "Weeona", "Dunromin" or " Paddy and Roxanne's Shack" or something.
"No Hawkers and No Preachers" sign on the door.
Ute with "**** off We're Full" sticker or "Far Qs all"
OK that's his inventory taken for him :lol:

It will be interesting to see how his house fares - looks well maintained so presumably it's been retrofitted.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/3/17)

He'll enjoy repainting it after standing it back up


----------



## Adr_0 (28/3/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> He'll enjoy repainting it after standing it back up


L

O

L


----------



## earle (28/3/17)

Apparently he's a builder so house has probably been bomb-proofed. Might just be after some advertising for his business. (Builders tend to gets lots of business after a cyclone)


----------



## Old Bloke (28/3/17)

I feel for the residents of that section of Queensland. Poor Bastards, no one wants a cyclone of that magnitude to come through their place.


----------



## earle (28/3/17)

Old Bloke said:


> I feel for the residents of that section of Queensland. Poor Bastards, no one wants a cyclone of that magnitude to come through their place.


Agreed, I lived just inland from Airlie Beach for over 10 years and saw a fair share of cyclones including a cat 3 direct hit. Nothing like this one though. Still have plenty of friends up there getting slammed right now. Even though I'm down in Toowoomba still have a feeling of apprehension. This one is bad not only due to the magnitude but also the fact that it is moving so slowly. A lot of nervous energy get used up waiting for it to arrive and then pass. Nothing you can do for all those hours except sit and listen to the enormous noise.


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/17)

They should have tied the swivel eyed loon Senator Malcolm Roberts to a palm tree at Bowen harbour and said "that enough empirical evidence for you"?
Then leave him there overnight.


----------



## Matplat (28/3/17)

^^^ Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

I would freaking love to see that!


----------



## Dave70 (28/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> They should have tied the swivel eyed loon Senator Malcolm Roberts to a palm tree at Bowen harbour and said "that enough empirical evidence for you"?
> Then leave him there overnight.


Roberts would still ******* double down and claim the storm was generated by giant fans made by NASA or something. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2016/11/08/dr-karl-will-debate-malcolm-roberts-on-climate-science/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/17)

Never underestimate mother nature.
I was hoping there may be a Dallas in Queensland but unfortunately there isn't.


----------



## Camo6 (28/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> I see he's an attention seeking flag flyer as well or maybe that's attached to a property over the road.
> 
> I bet his house has a quirky "look at me aren't I a quirky interesting guy that you should all admire for being so quirky and Straaaaaayan" name like "Weeona", "Dunromin" or " Paddy and Roxanne's Shack" or something.
> "No Hawkers and No Preachers" sign on the door.
> ...


Don't stress it. I've seen people behave similarly on forums as well. Come to think of it, on this one. Good on him for not jumping ship to NZ and encouraging his countrymen to do likewise!

Hope all in Debbie's path stay safe.


----------



## dibbz (28/3/17)

That Bowen humor tho.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBS8W3g9HBQ


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> Roberts would still ******* double down and claim the storm was generated by giant fans made by NASA or something.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2016/11/08/dr-karl-will-debate-malcolm-roberts-on-climate-science/


True that. Its extremely frustrating that a debate/argument between a scientist and an idiot has to happen at all.
The real fact! that stands out to me is you cant win an argument with an idiot no matter how much evidence you present. That also applies to many of the population like supporters of such idiots. Facts be irrelevant to idiots they simple believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/17)

Back in the mid 1980s when I lived in Maryborough a cyclone came right over the top of us then swung away South. We followed it on the local ABC radio and my favourite announcement was "The cyclone has now crossed over into New South Wales, so the danger is past".


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/3/17)

What's with our TV networks putting reporters out in cyclonic wind and torrential rain to report on the story?

I was watching the Today show briefly this morning before work and the young female reporter that was based in Bowen or Airlie Beach look really bloody scared.

If their crew get hurt, emergency service personnel will have to come to their rescue and put themselves in harms way in the process.

It's all well and good to keep people informed, but we don't need Kochie and Mel, or whoever the hell they are, standing out in 200+ kph winds and torrential rain to inform us that there's a ******* cyclone and it's really wet and windy.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/3/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> What's with our TV networks putting reporters out in cyclonic wind and torrential rain to report on the story?
> Its called reporting.
> 
> I was watching the Today show briefly this morning before work and the young female reporter that was based in Bowen or Airlie Beach look really bloody scared.
> ...


----------



## Dave70 (29/3/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> What's with our TV networks putting reporters out in cyclonic wind and torrential rain to report on the story?
> 
> I was watching the Today show briefly this morning before work and the young female reporter that was based in Bowen or Airlie Beach look really bloody scared.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing as I watched a squinting female reporter explaining how violent the winds were whilst standing next what was apparently the now horizontal Tree Of Souls from Avatar.


*but we don't need Kochie and Mel, or whoever the hell they are, standing out in 200+ kph winds*

Actually, thats the only place I want to see Kochie and Mel.


----------



## goomboogo (29/3/17)

It's great when a television reporter is outside in a storm telling the viewing audience to heed the advice of the emergency services to stay indoors.


----------



## earle (29/3/17)

Hopefully the low can now quickly pass into NSW so the danger can be passed.


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/17)

Rain gauge out as I speak.


----------



## manticle (29/3/17)

Hope any brewers and/or those close to them all remain unharmed.


----------



## NickyJ (29/3/17)

So he's one of those milk sandwich eaters! I haven't been able to buy bread for days in Townsville because of people like him.


----------



## Dave70 (30/3/17)

earle said:


> Hopefully the low can now quickly pass into NSW so the danger can be passed.


Sorry, we're climatic separatists here. Your kind are NOT WELCOME.


----------



## kalbarluke (30/3/17)

All schools in SE QLD are shut today. There will be plenty of flooding for this entire region over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

As pointed out in the Guardian comments, there will be absolutely no emergency notices issued in NSW until the system reaches Sydney.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/3/17)

I saw that comment in the Guardian. You certainly get around. :lol:


----------



## earle (30/3/17)

Looks like Gympie is about to hit twice over. Stay safe you guys.


----------



## Stouter (30/3/17)

Cyclone 'Debbie'?
Sounds like she should get back in the kitchen and and bake some lamingtons for the CWA meet on Sunday.

Rue the day we get cyclone Zena appear and funk s#!t up.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

To the Rain God Q'uq'umatz, thank you your deity-ness, any chance you could stop now? Thank you Sir.


----------



## Cerveja (30/3/17)

Beers for lunch. #noschooltoday #thanksjackie

Same tomorrow


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

Rain gauge not cutting it, it said "you have to be ******* joking".

So I put out an Aldi stockpot in the middle of the lawn first thing this morning.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/3/17)

Already dumped 200mm out of mine. Its back past 30mm


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

7000 people about to be evacuated from Lismore. I can't get to Aldi Liquor section for my Rivet Lager. Bloody inconsiderate Rain Gods.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/3/17)

Bit of water in brew tank though BG?

Just picked up the wife from work in Lismore and we nearly couldn't get home (highway closed for a little while near Gonellabah).


----------



## niftinev (30/3/17)

just saw a picture of a lady in Murwullimbah standing outside her front door and only her head is visible, thank god they have two stories

water came up from about a foot inside to a meter in an hour period she said this afternoon and has kept rising


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/3/17)

Yep a lady I work with owns a shop in downtown Lismore and she was understandably shitting bricks all morning. She left at midday to go and help staff shift product out in case the levee breaks. Looking very dicey, poor lady... I suspect she's been ordered out some time ago, hope she got the goods shifted in time.


----------



## droid (30/3/17)

Sending good vibes


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/3/17)

Lushes lushes much needed water all doing damage more than anything. 
Fanciful is a civilization capable of say building irrigation to avoid destruction and actually capturing this abundance rather than spending ridiculous budgets on things like desal plants who's water doesn't even get to our tap ????? :unsure:

Oh well. I like science fiction etc.


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

I gather from a news report and SEQWater site that a release from Wivenhoe may occur. She was 68% and now around 72%. A rough feel: that is still a lot of headroom? Maybe from 2011 they aim lower, or a longer prediction of weather patterns?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/3/17)

Zorco said:


> I gather from a news report and SEQWater site that a release from Wivenhoe may occur. She was 68% and now around 72%. A rough feel: that is still a lot of headroom? Maybe from 2011 they aim lower, or a longer prediction of weather patterns?


I don't get it. So its not good to have 100%?
Is it not capable to store 100%?


----------



## earle (30/3/17)

Othed dams are at 113%.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/3/17)

earle said:


> Othed dams are at 113%.


That doesn't make sense. They obviously need to recalibrate.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (30/3/17)

Stouter said:


> Cyclone 'Debbie'?
> Sounds like she should get back in the kitchen and and bake some lamingtons for the CWA meet on Sunday.
> 
> Rue the day we get cyclone Zena appear and funk s#!t up.


My mother in law is called Debbie. She can do and stir up some pretty serious shit mate. Would give any Zena a fair twat kick square, I would think.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I don't get it. So its not good to have 100%?
> Is it not capable to store 100%?


No, the Wivenhoe was built for flood mitigation so was never intended to become totally full.


----------



## earle (30/3/17)

Don't forget Debbie did Dallas. Who did Zena ever do?


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

Her girl sidekick...


----------



## eungaibitter1 (30/3/17)

Yeah. They don't drink Coopers anymore.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> No, the Wivenhoe was built for flood mitigation so was never intended to become totally full.


So 100% is over capacity to their calculations.
So they obviously need to recalibrate as well then. What is it with these people? :unsure:


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> No, the Wivenhoe was built for flood mitigation so was never intended to become totally full.


I'm not sure that's totally true.

I thought Flood mitigation is on top of nominal storage capacity

http://statements.qld.gov.au/Content/MediaAttachments/2010/pdf/32253%20SEQWG%20Wivenhoe%20Fact%20Sheet%20A4%202pp%20F.pdf


----------



## earle (30/3/17)

Zorco said:


> Her girl sidekick...


Highest rating episode


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So 100% is over capacity to their calculations.
> So they obviously need to recalibrate as well then. What is it with these people? :unsure:


Some serious recalibration needed here

Wivenhoe's max capacity is 225% nominal storage...


----------



## wereprawn (30/3/17)

We got power back on about an hour ago after 3 days . Parts of Mackay are seriously fucked up , although nothing compared to those a bit north. An army chap told me today we had wind gusts a shade under 200kmph. Quite proud of our little fibro house.


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

eungaibitter1 said:


> My mother in law is called Debbie. She can do and stir up some pretty serious shit mate. Would give any Zena a fair twat kick square, I would think.


A grandma called Gwenda..... one ill glance and you begin bleeding internally.

Please let there never be a cyclone Gwenda...


----------



## Zorco (30/3/17)

wereprawn said:


> We got power back on about an hour ago after 3 days . Parts of Mackay are seriously fucked up , although nothing compared to those a bit north. An army chap told me today we had wind gusts a shade under 200kmph. Quite proud of our little fibro house.


How is the brewery holding up?


----------



## wereprawn (30/3/17)

Zorco said:


> How is the brewery holding up?


All good . Looking forward to the beer being cold again by tomorrow arvo though .


----------



## good4whatAlesU (31/3/17)

Lismore levee has been breached apparently. 

Major flooding to ensue. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/17)

My Aldi stockpot did the job. That plus the rain gauge earlier, about 150 mm.





Lismore last night after levee broke (photo: The Northern Slur)


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/17)

Could knock out a stovetop MiniBIAB before breakfast with that fresh rainwater Bribie!

However in all seriousness, some folks are getting hammered in various ways, hope they're all safe, sound and the community mobilises to help them back on their feet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/3/17)

emptied our rain gauge twice.


----------



## malt junkie (31/3/17)

RdeVjun said:


> Could knock out a stovetop MiniBIAB before breakfast with that fresh rainwater Bribie!
> 
> However in all seriousness, some folks are getting hammered in various ways, hope they're all safe, sound and the community mobilises to help them back on their feet.


Yep certainly getting hammered I'm sure the maternity wards will be busy in around 9 months. I mean no tv, power, cold beer, what else do you expect people to do.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/17)

+1
I love it when RdeV talks dirty.


----------



## HBHB (31/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Never underestimate mother nature.
> I was hoping there may be a Dallas in Queensland but unfortunately there isn't.


Nup, just a Texas


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Never underestimate mother nature.
> I was hoping there may be a Dallas in Queensland but unfortunately there isn't.


There is Doughboy....
http://www.postcodes-australia.com/areas/qld/brisbane/doughboy


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> 7000 people about to be evacuated from Lismore. *I can't get to Aldi Liquor section for my Rivet Lager. Bloody inconsiderate Rain Gods.*


The Gods have merely seen fit to favor you with time to reflect on the wisdom of that decision. Tis a deliverance of sorts. Mysterious ways 'n' all that shit you know.


----------



## mondestrunken (31/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I don't get it. So its not good to have 100%?
> Is it not capable to store 100%?


Have a look at a picture of the dam embankment. Where do you think all those rocks are going to go if the dam reaches 101%?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (31/3/17)

The sea was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to send back soup in a deli.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/17)

Lismore just now.

****.

When it dries out and gets going again I'm going to do absolutely all my shopping, petrol, grogs etc there to try and help the bizzos there, even my few hundreds will help I'm sure.


----------



## jlm (31/3/17)

Tried to get a hold of my brother who has a creek that runs through his property that flows into the Albert River but had no luck. I'll just assume he has enough meth for himself and food for his dog to get through the next few days.

For everyone that isn't a hermit tweaker, always follow the government advice in these situations:


----------



## wereprawn (31/3/17)

Rockhampton will go under in a week or so too. The Fitzroy is an enormous river, by East Coast standards, and all the water entering that catchment needs to pass through the city. At least they have plenty of time to prepare .


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/3/17)

It breaks my heart like many people to see this. Not enough water it can be devastating. Then too much its catastrophic. 
I refer back to what I have only read as science fiction so far but logical. A logic totally overseen by short term mentality.
Irrigation rather than over complicated and ridiculously expensive Desal Plants etc. Desal plants are really rediculouse we are back to front on this water scenarios.
Consider money/infrastructure. It would be better to have irrigation that can divert the water than be a disaster and reservoir catches.
Its like our modern technological short term mentality totally missed it. 

To think that situations like this heavy rainfall should/could be celebrated as a win! rather than suffering terrible disaster.

$0.02


----------



## manticle (31/3/17)

Stay safe, Hunter brewers.


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> It breaks my heart like many people to see this. Not enough water it can be devastating. Then too much its catastrophic.
> I refer back to what I have only read as science fiction so far but logical. A logic totally overseen by short term mentality.
> Irrigation rather than over complicated and ridiculously expensive Desal Plants etc. Desal plants are really rediculouse we are back to front on this water scenarios.
> Consider money/infrastructure. It would be better to have irrigation that can divert the water than be a disaster and reservoir catches.
> ...


Well, in fairness, the folks who can make those disturbingly expensive projects happen have only got a three year cycle to play with and need to prioritize. Digging holes and trenches out at Woop Woop wont get you as many votes as cutting the ribbon on a spanking new footy oval or a that much needed 75th shopping complex within a five kilometer radius. 
But its the 90% of the rest of the world thats out of step with their four and five year parliamentary cycle, not us. Idiots.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/4/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> It breaks my heart like many people to see this. Not enough water it can be devastating. Then too much its catastrophic.
> I refer back to what I have only read as science fiction so far but logical. A logic totally overseen by short term mentality.
> Irrigation rather than over complicated and ridiculously expensive Desal Plants etc. Desal plants are really rediculouse we are back to front on this water scenarios.
> Consider money/infrastructure. It would be better to have irrigation that can divert the water than be a disaster and reservoir catches.
> ...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/4/17)

Infrastructure (Levee) in Lismore is only good (as I understand) for a 1 in 10 or so flooding event.

The business owners know that and are mostly prepared. But if I were a ratepayer / business owner I'd be questioning whether a 1/10 levee is up to the mustard.

The Cbd is right on the river due to historic reasons (timber cutters sending produce down the river) but there's no need for business to be centred there nowadays (we have a highway and bugger all timber left).

Floodplains flood. That's what they do. I'm always surprised when people are surprised that a floodplain has flooded.


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/17)

Major problem with Lismore is that it sits right on the junction of two rivers: Wilson's River and Leycester Creek, both of which carry the run off from the Border Ranges, for example Nimbin. Many newcomers make the mistake of thinking that the big river they see as they cross into town is the Richmond, however that mighty river which drains the Western part of the ranges from Kyogle joins the Wilsons way South of town and when that floods as well, the Wilsons backs up and floodwater has nowhere to go in Lismore.

The new buildings are mostly two storey with parking underneath (Lismore Square shopping town, KFC, Hungry Jacks, Aldi, Officeworks, Centrelink etc etc) although thinking about it, Dan's is ground level.. I expect they got smashed. Hmmm... flood stock sale?????

I've stayed at this motel, they just spent a couple of mills renovating all the rooms to four star quality, now rooted.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/4/17)

Most councils legislative structures for 1/100 year flooding.

1/10 doesn't really cut the mustard, that's a bit frequent for my liking. Must be hard to get insurance...


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/17)

Sad thing is that the megafranchises like I mentioned aren't too badly affected, hose out the car park afterwards and they can start trading again. It's all the mum and dad stores like Magic Noodle, the art and framing shop I use, the pubs, cafes and the healthfood and asian stores that are fecked.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/4/17)

Too true, those family stores give the town it's character.

Anyway they are tough cookies and will bounce back I'm sure with community support.


----------



## DU99 (1/4/17)

see the lhbs in lismore got flooded out too


----------

